# Please share just one positive experience in the last days



## luismatos1981 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello everyone,

i know that this is very hard to do, but we have to try  Perhaps this can help each other how to deal in certain cases. Please post 
I am at home in the last 10 days, sick days, and just get out from my house, only when my girlfriend get out too.
But yesterday, i said to my self, that i have to try, even if i couldnt finish, to go at the police station asking about how much time am i allow to stay with my portuguese car in UK. I reach there, and the door was closed. There was a phone outside to make the call, and my thoughts were"im going to be silly and not make the right questions", but still i ve did it, picked the phone and i had a small paper with the questions that i need to do, but i didnt use it, i just did the questions. Guess what: i did it, and the conversation went very well.
Today i m not feeling so good, but i will make the effort 
Share please


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Well today this nice oldish couple form across the street from my home house asked my mother could i fix their tv.
When i went over to my home house i went staright across to help them out, no anxiety, nada, just strolled over and knocked on the door. Went in, solved their problem, solved other problems while i was at it, explained how certain things worked. Had a nice chat, as i was leaving the man went to get me some money to say thanks, as usually i refused, i never believed in taking rewards for simple kindness, defeats the purpose. Anyway, he was trying his best to make me take it but i just walked out while saying if then need anything else just let me know.

I'm one of those people who, because they play games or i use a laptop a lot, your parents consider you a technical genius and as a result you gain a reputation around the neighborhood and always end up fixing things for people.

I always do and in those moments my sa vanishes and im always very relaxed. Doesnt make sense.

Anyway, i like helping people and i liked that i was so relaxed too, so there's my positive experience for the day.


----------



## Quatermass (Oct 6, 2013)

Good idea! It's so easy to forget and discount your small victories. Hope nobody minds if I share two?

Earlier today I called an employer to ask about internship. Unfortunately, they had no openings right now, but she said I could call back in december and ask again. I'm really just proud that I actually made the call and could focus on what I wanted to say.

I also finally talkend to a librarian about renewing my library card today, after procrastinating about it for weeks. Now I can borrow books again.

Small, but important steps...


----------



## ArboriaKodama (Oct 17, 2013)

MuckyMuck said:


> Well today this nice oldish couple form across the street from my home house asked my mother could i fix their tv.
> When i went over to my home house i went staright across to help them out, no anxiety, nada, just strolled over and knocked on the door. Went in, solved their problem, solved other problems while i was at it, explained how certain things worked. Had a nice chat, as i was leaving the man went to get me some money to say thanks, as usually i refused, i never believed in taking rewards for simple kindness, defeats the purpose. Anyway, he was trying his best to make me take it but i just walked out while saying if then need anything else just let me know.
> 
> I'm one of those people who, because they play games or i use a laptop a lot, your parents consider you a technical genius and as a result you gain a reputation around the neighborhood and always end up fixing things for people.
> ...


I love moments like these. Moments when your anxiety vanishes because you're doing a task in which you feel confident, and can easily speak about the subject.


----------



## luismatos1981 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello

Thank you for sharing yours experience. I think if we start to share and write, could be a very interesting way to start listening and feel what we just written, and try to understand better why we feel not anxious in thoose situations  And of course that we could learn with each other. Dosent meen that we all could do the same things without anxiety, but if could just one will be a victory 

MuckyMuck congratulations for your achievement and definitly it feels tremendously good help someone else, and they recognize your value as person. I think the most important thing to learn in that situation is that you didnt put pressure in you, so it was natural. You know that you are excelent on computers, and as you know, you've done a excelent job. Do more, do get more confidence. Go for it !


----------



## luismatos1981 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Lets help each other*

MuckyMuck i said computer wrongly i m sorry, i know was the tv fix.

Quatermass, thank you too.
Definitly i think we all have to work this kind of situations to make us feel better. You've done 2 small/giant steps, at least from my point at view.For me speaking on the phone is also a nightmare and speaking with the librarian, to renewing the card is seems so easy, but our head dosent make it simple, complicates. But you done it Congrats 

ArboriaKodama
i dont believe that you havent one positive experience! Come on. Share it please 

I challenge you to, during 1 week to post EVERYDAY, one small positive experience and lets help each other


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

my only positive experiences are when I take more than 1 clonazepams.


----------



## luismatos1981 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hammerfast
we are not being fare to you, i know its very hard, but you can do it!Come on.
I take medication too, but they are not the miraculous potion, we have to work are behaviours and specially the way that we think.

Probably you already know, but im going to let here anyway. 
I started two days ago reading almost all of the documents, and know what i start to understand me better, the negative thoughts, stupid questions, and how we have to reduce the anxiety and remove thoose thoughts. 
http://www.anxietybc.com/anxiety-PDF-documents

Hammerfast, come on post a positive thing, could be very very small


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

luismatos1981 said:


> Hammerfast
> we are not being fare to you, i know its very hard, but you can do it!Come on.
> I take medication too, but they are not the miraculous potion, we have to work are behaviours and specially the way that we think.
> 
> ...


well , who are "we" ? I really don't understand... but ok , one positive thing was I had a big chocolate ice cream all by myself , other than that like our friend mentioned , today is not a very positive day ... it's very depressing


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Had a nice interaction with sort of coworker.


----------



## luismatos1981 (Oct 17, 2013)

"We" its a mistake, sorry 
Hammerfast, i writing this posts with my hands totally sweeting, my thoughts try to go somewhere else, but writing at least im trying to be concentrated in what i writing (and as you see i put mistakes  )
What kind of things that you do that could make you feel better?relaxing music, movies, books, talking with someone? Take a walk?
When i m very stressfull, depressed and cant do anything, and im at home, i go to my bed,put on youtube and search from zen/relax music and it helps something


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

luismatos1981 said:


> "We" its a mistake, sorry
> Hammerfast, i writing this posts with my hands totally sweeting, my thoughts try to go somewhere else, but writing at least im trying to be concentrated in what i writing (and as you see i put mistakes  )
> What kind of things that you do that could make you feel better?relaxing music, movies, books, talking with someone? Take a walk?
> When i m very stressfull, depressed and cant do anything, and im at home, i go to my bed,put on youtube and search from zen/relax music and it helps something


well to be honest , it was a very bad day up to this point when that Swedish girl posted her pic


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

luismatos1981 said:


> "We" its a mistake, sorry
> Hammerfast, i writing this posts with my hands totally sweeting, my thoughts try to go somewhere else, but writing at least im trying to be concentrated in what i writing (and as you see i put mistakes  )
> What kind of things that you do that could make you feel better?relaxing music, movies, books, talking with someone? Take a walk?
> When i m very stressfull, depressed and cant do anything, and im at home, i go to my bed,put on youtube and search from zen/relax music and it helps something


And I think I should thank you too , for talking directly to me , cause everyone else here is avoiding me like a plague , haha , even that british boy


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

luismatos1981 said:


> "We" its a mistake, sorry
> Hammerfast, i writing this posts with my hands totally sweeting, my thoughts try to go somewhere else, but writing at least im trying to be concentrated in what i writing (and as you see i put mistakes  )
> What kind of things that you do that could make you feel better?relaxing music, movies, books, talking with someone? Take a walk?
> When i m very stressfull, depressed and cant do anything, and im at home, i go to my bed,put on youtube and search from zen/relax music and it helps something


honestly , i'm tired of all that too , I rather come to this place and take a look at the member portfilos


----------



## lostfromreality731 (Jan 3, 2013)

The lasagne I had was quite tasty, surpisingly for a ready meal. Thats all I got


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Been talking with people and my view on life is slowly changing for the better. It's nice to get a second opinion.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

OP , when I was feeling bad it was late afternoon , now it's early night , so I feel much better


----------



## luismatos1981 (Oct 17, 2013)

In the begining of the afternoon i start to feel more anxious, dont know why. Still, i get out from my house went to supermarket and changed my aerial tv. Went ok there, the speech was very basic but ok. 
Very small things, but i did ok, thats the most important


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I made progress in Pokemon X.

Yay. :/


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

I broke free from my toxic "friend" who I've yammered on about for the last year.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

The only good thing that I can think of is finishing my presentation in class without freaking out.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I had some french fries yesterday. They were great.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

I was just told by my doctor that I may not have to get radiation to my head.  I _really_ don't want to.


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

MuckyMuck said:


> Well today this nice oldish couple form across the street from my home house asked my mother could i fix their tv.
> When i went over to my home house i went staright across to help them out, no anxiety, nada, just strolled over and knocked on the door. Went in, solved their problem, solved other problems while i was at it, explained how certain things worked. Had a nice chat, as i was leaving the man went to get me some money to say thanks, as usually i refused, i never believed in taking rewards for simple kindness, defeats the purpose. Anyway, he was trying his best to make me take it but i just walked out while saying if then need anything else just let me know.


That's great (especially the part where you just strolled in)! Have you thought about doing similar but more technical things like that as a career?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I uploaded my first public vlog youtube video about ten days ago. Since then... I ordered some food from a takeaway in person which I've not done in a while. My brother was with me though :/ I think that's it recently.


----------



## Desolationstate (Sep 26, 2013)

I went to a new P doc and he was awesome. Way better than expected. 

I also had an extremely good night at home with my girlfriend. Like top ten ever good. I'm not exaggerating.


----------



## kkanne20 (Feb 17, 2012)

I've gained some control over my brain after lots of practice over the years--been able to rationalize my way from feeling extremely bad about a break-up to feeling alright!


----------



## luismatos1981 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello everyone

as i promised i going to post my positive things that i had today
I start to clean my house, pack up the clothes that were all around the room. Then cut the grass and take care of garden. Then i say to myself that i need to get out from home e read a book, and believe me, that felt very very good. I stayed on the local park, get my phones (hearing relax music) and reading a book. 
Today is a very positive day  Hope that stays like this more days


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I went to a huge social event... a wedding. A popular girl's wedding and I actually wore a dress and did my hair and tons of makeup.


----------



## luismatos1981 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello

yesterday was another interesting day, not so many things to tell but still, positive 
I took a good bath, dress a diferent cloth the one that i liked (that almost 3 week that i didnt dressed like i liked) and embraced the day.
I went to the supermarket, stayed there about 1h e everything went ok.
At the end of the day, i eat a chocolate almost 200gr. Impulsive moment


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

My bro played a mmorpg with me


----------



## Leviathan94 (Sep 29, 2013)

............


----------



## LisaLee (Mar 28, 2012)

I attended my third anxiety support group and did not overanalyze what I said when I got home.
I also managed to initiate small talk with a guy in the parking about his car.


----------



## LaurenDancer (Oct 26, 2013)

*Talking with my teachers*

This week I was talking more with some of my favorite teachers and it made me feel really good that I was keeping up the conversations and even bringing up new topics. That's always been one if the hardest things for me so doing that was a pretty big accomplishment!


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

I met a nice guy in my chemistry class, who's single. Hoping to talk to him more on Monday. :yes


----------



## scottx (Oct 19, 2013)

I didn't drink this week


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I didn't get pulled over when I saw the CHP in the ditch start to pull out onto the road after I passed him.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Had an amazing fall walk this morning


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Just came back from a really nice night at a coffee house with live music and got to chat with a few folks. Earlier today went to the gym and worked out and then tutored computer basics at a homeless shelter. Right before that I helped to prepare a lunch for the homeless with a church I have been visiting and talked and chatting and actually had some fun with the other people there.

I am getting better because last spring for the first time in my life I actually taught and lectured on a class on computer security at this homeless shelter where I help out at and it blew me away ! I was not nervous at all !!!! 
( that was last spring though ).

Had a very very pleasant day today !

Chuck


----------



## remedine724 (Oct 26, 2013)

i sent a sweet text message to my boyfriend so that he woudn't worry about me for today.. 

tomorrow i'll post again if something good happens


----------



## spiffmonkey1 (Oct 6, 2013)

This random girl who I thought had a crush on me and haven't seen in a year, somehow we finally talked for the first time where she initiated the conversation.


----------



## luismatos1981 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello 

today was a very interesting and positive day. I didnt sleep very well, but still i have a very good day.
I start going at the counselling and her was very satisfied and glad that see me like that, happy, smiling and positive  I m improving. One interesting thing that we talked was, that usualy when i feel that i having a very positive day, for defence, i not say "i feel very well, very positive", because i dont believe it was true. But then when we start talking about i realize that today i HAVE to say because it true, itis what i really feel. Im being honest, especially with myself, and thats the most important thing. 
Then, i went Milton Keynes and buyed interesting things for my dogs : reflective coat for running with me, and other stuff.
And now im writing this eating a very good chocolate yogurt  hummmm delicious.

Lession of today : Its possible to be happy


----------



## remedine724 (Oct 26, 2013)

today, i was able to vote for community elections.. i was so nervous but i still went there.. though i can't stay that long, i think i was able to do what i have to do and made the effort to get it done.. i guess its a positive experience


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Went to store and wasnt so nervous


----------



## luismatos1981 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello

today i was a little bit nervous, but was a good day 
I start the day receiving one bike that i bought. Then after set up the bike i had a ride with it during 1h 30 m, and it felt very good.
Then i had a good bath, and went to supermarket and you know what: everything ok, i went by myself, did the shoping list and spoke.
So another positive day 
I seen my inspiration movie: The pursuit of hapiness FABULOUS

We can do it


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

My two best friends said I take really good pictures. This was out of the blue, like I didn't put my photography down or anything. I always just took pictures for fun, and didn't even consider it as a hobby. 
It made me happy, and I'm more motivated to take more!


----------



## luismatos1981 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello

today i start the day by riding a bike, 17 miles  That felt so good, enjoy the weather, the trees, the children. And when i was going home, i was on the oposite direction and look to the field and saw 2 ponies almost 200 feet from me. But something told me go stay and wait, and they came at me, both. I put my hand throw the fence, with absolutly no scare at all, and start to speak with them and doing fondling (i dont know if its the right word). WAS AMAZING the feeling, it felt tremedously good!!!
Here is the photo.
I need to share it
Have a pleasant day


----------



## luismatos1981 (Oct 17, 2013)

*photo*

2 poneis . Fantastic


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I fell asleep yesterday sometime and did not have to think about much of anything in the space between then and now. That wasn't as positive as I would like but it wasn't bad.


----------



## phelonena (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks for the positive spin.Yesterday I managed to tell a friend how she makes me feel by always not keeping her promises and she apologized so I felt better after that and didn't have to cut her off,which would have been my usual response.

In the last week I have been doing a lot of walking near a lake which is near my house.I also managed to walk through the bushes despite my fear.My knees were literally shaking! I have been taking pictures of the scenery and posting them on my facebook page for all my friends to see.I got a compliment from one of my friends who said my recent pictures have been making her smile.I have also posted some of my pictures on my spiritual web page.All in all this forum is making me realize that I am not the nincompoop that I thought I was.I have also been short listed for a job interview which means I can potentially go in a different direction.I have so many positives that I have been totally missing .

Thank you for making me see some of my positives.I am really grateful and actually astounded by my own positives.Thank you


----------



## luismatos1981 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello

i dont understand, i was seing this post and i saw "moved"!!! Why, to where?Can anyone explain me please
Thank you


----------



## luismatos1981 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello everyone

it seems that yesterday for me wasnt a very pleasant day.
I went to my service and spoke with my line manager, and she advice me that probably the place that i was is not the most calm, and helpfull for me. And also, she didnt know if i was going to be suficient confident, and well whebn i came back. Indirectly or directly, she tell that wil be better change the service.
I was very well during the morning, but after i spoke with her it felt like sh...t! 
Was not a very good day


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I stood up for myself. I've finally realized that I'm not as weak as I thought I was.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

I was looking out my back window recently and out back there was three kids playing or so i thought. One kid, a kid i know who is usually a nice lad, was kinda mess fighting with this quite kid, but it was more showing off and it was making the quite lad very uncomfortable, you could tell he wanted to get out of there but as he made a move for his bike the other kid would step in front of it ans stop him. All the while the third kid who i know to be a miscreant, kept urging on the kid showing off, saying stuff like "Hit him, hit him". 
While watching this i felt so sorry for the quite kid, in a way i could relate, but in any case it was wrong. I could take it no longer and ran down the stairs and went out the back, i popped my head over the wall and simply asked the kid showing off, lets say bob ; "Bob, what are you doing? Leave the guy alone, c'mon, he wants to go home." Bob, who knew me, was obviously embarrassed, this wasn't really him and he was ashamed i seen him acting this way. He said sorry to the quite kid who jumped on his bike and sped off.

Other people, idiots my age, were around chatting and didnt do anything. In fact it was these guys who bob was showing off too. To go out and say what i said actually took a lot for me to do and when i went inside i had deep sense of satisfaction.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I went to the rose garden with my boyfriend and the roses were all sorts of rose-coloured colours and smelled like roses.



MuckyMuck said:


> I was looking out my back window recently and out back there was three kids playing or so i thought. One kid, a kid i know who is usually a nice lad, was kinda mess fighting with this quite kid, but it was more showing off and it was making the quite lad very uncomfortable, you could tell he wanted to get out of there but as he made a move for his bike the other kid would step in front of it ans stop him. All the while the third kid who i know to be a miscreant, kept urging on the kid showing off, saying stuff like "Hit him, hit him".
> While watching this i felt so sorry for the quite kid, in a way i could relate, but in any case it was wrong. I could take it no longer and ran down the stairs and went out the back, i popped my head over the wall and simply asked the kid showing off, lets say bob ; "Bob, what are you doing? Leave the guy alone, c'mon, he wants to go home." Bob, who knew me, was obviously embarrassed, this wasn't really him and he was ashamed i seen him acting this way. He said sorry to the quite kid who jumped on his bike and sped off.
> 
> Other people, idiots my age, were around chatting and didnt do anything. In fact it was these guys who bob was showing off too. To go out and say what i said actually took a lot for me to do and when i went inside i had deep sense of satisfaction.


That's awesome. You went about it in a nice way. ^^


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Earlier today I drove up and offered to jump a guy's battery for him. I saw him in a parking lot trying to start his car but to no avail. I got out of my car and hung around until we got it started. We didn't end up having to use jumper cables we ended up getting it started by tightening the bolts around the terminals. It was good social exposure for me.


----------



## Hyperborea (Aug 28, 2011)

Today i went for so tiny walk. The cold air felt so good.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

luismatos1981 said:


> Hello
> 
> today i start the day by riding a bike, 17 miles  That felt so good, enjoy the weather, the trees, the children. And when i was going home, i was on the oposite direction and look to the field and saw 2 ponies almost 200 feet from me. But something told me go stay and wait, and they came at me, both. I put my hand throw the fence, with absolutly no scare at all, and start to speak with them and doing fondling (i dont know if its the right word). WAS AMAZING the feeling, it felt tremedously good!!!
> Here is the photo.
> ...


 SOunds good 
Extra marks for cycling. It's hard to feel really down after a decent ride, I find.

I've actually managed to work hard at my academic work the last couple of days, surprised myself.


----------



## Perfection Wont Do (Mar 23, 2013)

Today I enjoyed work and actually was comfortable talking to the guy I work with. I also had a fun conversation with my roommates, which I hope to have more of. All in all, a good day


----------



## Perfection Wont Do (Mar 23, 2013)

To quote the great Mr. Cube, "I didn't even have to use my AK. Today was a good day."


----------



## MoonForge (Sep 15, 2012)

Oke here i go,

Recently a girl that i knew from my therapy group a few years ago came to my mom's store with her mom to ask if i'd like to have contact with her again, and she added me on facebook and we've been talking for about 3 weeks now, and it's been quite difficult for me in general but also good stuff happened, i'll just write about one specific thing, monday afternoon she sent me a message and we talked about photography for a bit and then she said she wanted to photograph people but that she doesn't have any friends and then she called herself a loser, and then she suddenly asked ''but we're friends, right?'' i just thought that was really cute, and really brave of her too seeing how she has a lot of difficulty with stuff like that, so that was a huge thing for me, and probably for her too, she hasn't messaged me back after my reply though, but i'm just going to give her some time so she can compose herself again, because i bet it wasn't easy for her to ask something like that.

I am a bit nervous since it's been almost two days but i decided after about 5 days i'll send her a message to see if she's oke if she doesn't respond before that, but yeah making good progress but it does make me nervous!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a group project to do for my music class, and my group has chosen to present the genre funk (discuss its origins, representative artists, musical elements/themes). Though I typically hate group projects, this group has been unusually friendly and non-judgmental. I think it's because of the nature of the class, the similar mindsets we have, at least in regards to music. We may not all like the same genres and artists, but we all come with this certain balance of tastefulness and tastelessness. In other words, we do have a few preferences and a general unique perspective, but we will not knock a genre before we try it. There's no pre-bias. They're also just generally very "chill" people. One of them is even a recording arts major. :yes And it's funny...I actually *enjoy* meeting with them, discussing a mixture of general friendly conversation and interesting stuff we find about music. I even spoke quite a bit, and practically spearheaded the group today (mostly because I was the only one who had a laptop today, and thus created the basic powerpoint and shared a bit of my own research). I cracked a lot of jokes/said some pretty silly things which I could tell they liked, and was generally pretty enthusiastic (which it's hard for me to express my enthusiasm usually).


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Things have been getting a lot better for me socially. I've decided to make an effort to stop avoiding my friends and me and a girl I've had a thing going with are officially dating now :clap


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Things have been getting a lot better for me socially. I've decided to make an effort to stop avoiding my friends and me and a girl I've had a thing going with are officially dating now :clap


Nice, are you guys exclusive?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> Nice, are you guys exclusive?


Yeah. It almost doesn't feel real. It's a coworker, so I have to keep it secret from everyone at work.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Yeah. It almost doesn't feel real. It's a coworker, so I have to keep it secret from everyone at work.


A little jelly.


----------



## matahari (Sep 30, 2013)

two colleagues of mine ( male and female ) send me a sarcastic email to me. 
i replied them both with positive and good sound solution respond. 

they replied me back with a better tone afterward. 

only if i had shot them back with the negative email, i think world war 2 would have started over the emails. 

i feel glad that i took control of the situation.


----------



## kessler (Sep 12, 2013)

Got a new job and generally feeling more positive and determined rather than the defeatist, pessimistic attitude I've previously been having.


----------

